# How I overcame derealization in 10 months.



## chase1121

I worked out, and didn't think about it.


----------



## matthen

lol nice work


----------



## peachy

lol this is by far the most articulate and best recovery story i've yet to read


----------



## Surfingisfun001

That's gotta be one of the best posts I've read on here.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

That's gotta be one of the best posts I've read on here.


----------



## Realiity

Thanks for the advice


----------



## hd83

I worked out (ran 6 to 8 miles 3 to 4 days per week) for close to 2 years, and it did help, but I definitely still had derealization. That's great exercise worked for you!


----------



## riokid

hd83 said:


> I worked out (ran 6 to 8 miles 3 to 4 days per week) for close to 2 years, and it did help, but I definitely still had derealization. That's great exercise worked for you!


are you cured yet?


----------

